# Just rooted my Strat (GB 2.3.6) and now my wifi doesn't work :(



## Androecian

I followed the RootzWiki Stratosphere rooting guide (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7840-kernel-guide-root-your-stratosphere/) and it worked just fine, but now it's "unable to scan networks" whenever I try to connect to wifi in the area. I can get along on mobile data, but it's just not the same







Any advice is appreciated, thank you Rootz!


----------



## daventodd

Have you installed any special kernels or ROMs after rooting? Although, it may just be a hardware issue. A lot of Stratosphere owners have complained about wifi not working after the new OTA.


----------



## d3vroid

Androecian said:


> I followed the RootzWiki Stratosphere rooting guide (http://rootzwiki.com...r-stratosphere/) and it worked just fine, but now it's "unable to scan networks" whenever I try to connect to wifi in the area. I can get along on mobile data, but it's just not the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thank you Rootz!


 Read post #6 on this thread http://rootzwiki.com...ck/#entry946030


----------



## daventodd

d3vroid said:


> Read post #6 on this thread http://rootzwiki.com...ck/#entry946030


Are you running an EI2 kernel or a FF1 kernel?


----------



## timbuck02

There was an issue where the "Proxy" & "Port" settings had <values> in them, go under Settings->Wi-Fi->Advanced and make sure both of those are <blank>. That should clear up yer issues (Unless you are using the FF1 update)


----------

